# JC EXOTICS TOURS! Hamm Terraristika March Coach!



## JCExotics (Dec 5, 2011)

Already booking up quickly there are a few seats left if anyone is interested feel free to get in touch on 087207 44882!

Date of show: 9th March

Date of departure: 8th March 6pm from Lincoln

Date of return: 10th March

Additional pickup points: Birchanger, Thurrock, Folkestone.

Cost: £115.00

Cost includes:

Coach ( Executive coach with DVD player, Aircon, Toilet )

Ferry Crossing

Show Admission

Goodie Bag ( sweets, juice etc )

A bloody good laugh with like minded reptile keepers!

Spaces are now limited so first come first served.


----------



## JCExotics (Dec 5, 2011)

Minimal seats left available!


----------

